# NW Lancs show 25/09/10



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Is anyone going? 

I'm not but Chaz (Lilac Tortie BSH) one of the kittens from my very first litter is going with my mentor (her new owner)!

Can't wait to see how she does in her first show. If she does OK she is going to the one in Yorkshire in October too. 

This is Chaz (Havenhouse Chastity for anyone who might want to look out for her) @ 10 weeks. She's 17 weeks old today.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it's a good job they scrapped the rule about advertising where your cat is going :lol: She's very pretty


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

She's beautiful. Good luck for her first show


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> it's a good job they scrapped the rule about advertising where your cat is going :lol: She's very pretty


 There was a rule? Oops :lol: 

Yes, good job they scrapped it!

Thanks Wendy


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Pearls? What a posh girl!  Hope she does well, and enjoys her first show.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

My or my what a gorgous girl! Such a fantastic colour and now you've got me going again on wanting a BSH!!!! lol

I'll be there with my pet pedigree Stanley (Selkirk Variant), was also showing my Maine Coon boy but he just hasn't enjoyed his last two shows (very shy) so decided the show ring isn't for him. Hence why I've been thinking of a BSH to show along with Stanley.
I will definatly be taking a look at her.:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks BSH 

Allison, good luck! and if you see my little lovely tell her Mummy number 1 & 2 said hello


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Thanks BSH
> 
> Allison, good luck! and if you see my little lovely tell her Mummy number 1 & 2 said hello


hi jo chas is a beauty i like the lilac torties in the bsh...im going to the yorkshire cat show with bex and emma...im taking chey but im not looking forward to it ive got some tamein to do with her getting her used to being in a carrier ...she does nothing but meow.... lol but other than that i think she will do ok have u ever thought of showing your girls


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

princessa rags said:


> hi jo chas is a beauty i like the lilac torties in the bsh...im going to the yorkshire cat show with bex and emma...im taking chey but im not looking forward to it ive got some tamein to do with her getting her used to being in a carrier ...she does nothing but meow.... lol but other than that i think she will do ok have u ever thought of showing your girls


Hiya 

Have you seen Chaz in the flesh then? I bet you'll have a great time with Bex and Em  We do want to try showing one day, but at the moment it's not something I can do I don't think. Maybe next year!

Have you tried popping Chey in the carrier when she is very sleepy to get her used to it?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

We'll be there with 4!!!!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

no i havent seen her in the flesh yet..lol chey is never sleepy lol..she is a little devil..yesterday i took her to work with me ...to get ger used to the car and the carrier and being handled by strangers..it wasnt to bad but i still keep having these nightmares that the judges will kick me out the show lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well you've got a few weeks to go, I'm sure you'll crack her tough exterior in that time


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i hope so lol she has been out side in my cat house today and havent heard a peek out of her so i might be getting there lol


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

:thumbup: Good luck everyone - I'm on my holibags then so look forward to reading all the news when I get back!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I am going with a friend who is showing Mona's daughter going for her 2nd cc and also her new maine coone boy


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oooh not long now 

Alan Mona's daughter is gorgeous!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Cheers Aurelia

She is nice but not as nice as her mum as mona has the girly look about her.


----------

